
How I wrote The Remains of the Day in four weeks (2014) - danso
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/dec/06/kazuo-ishiguro-the-remains-of-the-day-guardian-book-club
======
merricksb
Active discussion about the author's Nobel Prize:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15408194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15408194)

------
vfulco
Loved the movie. Tried to read the book and simply couldn't. The author
captures the fastidious nature of the house's servants and especially the head
butler so well, it made me uncomfortable. Really outstanding structure and
word usage, what I got through.

~~~
bbctol
A lot of Ishiguro's works do this; I think The Unconsoled is a fantastic book,
but it's so truly painful to read I understand why most people hate it. The
Swedish Academy said he "in novels of great emotional force, has uncovered the
abyss beneath our illusory sense of connection with the world" which I think
is a pretty good description of his style.

------
gadders
Remains of the Day is a great book.

~~~
keganunderwood
I remember listening to the book on BBC on a program called off the shelf.
Such a great book.

